# Making a stopped recess



## Belg (Nov 2, 2011)

Guys, I have a 3/4" router bit which is the perfect size but it has a center top section which has no cutting edge which doesn't allow me to drop it down and just make the cut. I managed to do it by holding the piece above the cutter and slowly moving it back and forth til it bottomed out. Is there a better bit for this? 
This is an example of what I did but this is not mine!!


----------



## Lucky Irish (Mar 7, 2015)

Straight plunge or spiral bit.


----------

